# Graphics card TDP(s)



## avinandan012 (Nov 16, 2011)

This thread's focus is on TDP(thermal design power) of different gfx chips . Focus will be mainly on AMD & nVIDIA.
To choose a PSU(Power Supply Unit or SMPS) see the sticky "GPU and PSU tables" thread.



NVIDIA



*Graphics Card Model**TDP (Watts)*Quadro 6000204Quadro 5000152Quadro 4000142Quadro 200062Quadro 60040Quadro FX 5800189Quadro FX 4800150Quadro FX 3800108Quadro FX 180059Quadro FX 58040Quadro FX 38034Quadro FX 380 LP28Quadro 200062Quadro 60040Quadro 40032GTX Titan250GTX 690300GTX 680195GTX 670170GTX 660Ti150GTX 660140GTX 650Ti with Boost 2GB140GTX 650Ti with Boost 1GB134GTX 650Ti110GTX 65064GTX 64064GT 61029GT 62049GT 63065GeForce GTX 590(power limiter ON)365ASUS ROG MATRIX GTX 580 Platinum370 (peak 3D, OC)GeForce GTX 580(peak 3D, OC)330GeForce GTX 580(peak 3D)280GeForce GTX 580(power limiter ON)244GeForce GTX 570(peak 3D, OC)240GeForce GTX 570(peak 3D)217GeForce GTX 570219GeForce GTX 560 Ti(448)210GeForce GTX 560 Ti(peak 3D, OC)260GeForce GTX 560 Ti(peak 3D)205GeForce GTX 560 Ti170GeForce GTX 560(peak 3D, OC)190GeForce GTX 560150GeForce GTX 550 Ti116GeForce GT520(DDR3)29GeForce GTX 480(peak 3D): Geeks3D test260GeForce GTX 480250GeForce GTX 470220GeForce GTX 465200GeForce GTX 460(1GB)160GeForce GTX 460(768MB)150GeForce GTX 460 SE140GeForce GTS 450106GeForce GT 440 (retail)(peak 3D)81GeForce GT 440 (retail)65GeForce GT 440 (OEM)56GeForce GT 43049GeForce GT 42050GeForce GT 34069GeForce GT 33075GeForce GT 32043GeForce 31533GeForce 31030.5GeForce GTX 295289GeForce GTS 285204GeForce GTX 280236GeForce GTX 275219GeForce GTX 260182GeForce GTS 250150GeForce GTS 240120GeForce GTS 150141GeForce GT 24069GeForce GT 23065GeForce GT 22058GeForce GT 13075GeForce GT 12050GeForce G 21035GeForce 21030.5GeForce 20530.5GeForce G10035GeForce 9800 GX2197GeForce 9800 GTX+141GeForce 9800 GTX140GeForce 9800 GT105GeForce 9600 GSO105GeForce 9600 GT96 or 52GeForce 9500 GT50GeForce 9400 GT50GeForce 8800 Ultra175GeForce 8800 GTX145GeForce 8800 GTS 512135GeForce 8800 GT105GeForce 8800 GS105GeForce 8600 GTS71GeForce 8600 GT43GeForce 8600 GS43GeForce 8500 GT40GeForce 8400 GT38GeForce 7950 GX2110GeForce 7900 GTX84GeForce 7800 GTX81GeForce 7600 GT35GeForce 7300 GS16





AMD



*Graphics Card Model**TDP (Watts)*FirePro V98002257970x2525Radeon HD 7970250Radeon HD 7950200Radeon HD 7870 Tahiti LE190Radeon HD 7870150Radeon HD 779085Radeon HD 777080Radeon HD 775055Radeon HD 6990(@ 830MHz)375Radeon HD 6990(@ 880Mhz)450Radeon HD 6970(Peak 3D, OC)256Radeon HD 6970(PowerTune +20%)250Radeon HD 6950(Peak 3D, OC)252Radeon HD 6950(PowerTune +20%)200Radeon HD 6870(peak 3D, OC)200Radeon HD 6870151Radeon HD 6850127Radeon HD 6790150Radeon HD 6770108Radeon HD 675086Radeon HD 6670(peak 3D)72Radeon HD 667066Radeon HD 6570(GDDR5)60Radeon HD 6570 (DDR3)44Radeon HD 6450(GDDR5)27Radeon HD 6450(DDR3)18Radeon HD 5970294Radeon HD 5870 X2376Radeon HD 5870188Radeon HD 5850151Radeon HD 5830175Radeon HD 5770108Radeon HD 575086Radeon HD 567061Radeon HD 565060Radeon HD 557042.7Radeon HD 555040Radeon HD 545019.1Radeon HD 4890190Radeon HD 4870 X2286Radeon HD 4870157Radeon HD 4850 X2230Radeon HD 4850114Radeon HD 4830110Radeon HD 477080Radeon HD 467070Radeon HD 465055Radeon HD 455025Radeon HD 435020Radeon HD 3870 X2190Radeon HD 3870105Radeon HD 3850 X2140Radeon HD 385075Radeon HD 2900 XT215Radeon HD 2900 GT150Radeon HD 2600 XT45Radeon HD 2400 XT25Radeon X1900XTX135Radeon X1800XT113Radeon X1800XL70














S3 Graphics


*Graphics Card Model**TDP (Watts)*Chrome 430 ULP7








*may change
*Source*


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice list 

add these in the list as well :

GT520 DDr3 - 29W
HD 6450 GDDR5 - 27W
HD 6450 DDR3 - 18W


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 17, 2011)

@avinandan012: If you can organize this data in form of tables it would be easy to read and maintain.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 26, 2011)

Mods can you add this thread to PSU & GPU thread.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ This is just fine in here


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 28, 2011)

table formatting done

waiting for Radeon HD 7xxx TDPs


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

HD7970 it's rated at either 215W or 250W - see the links below :

AMD Radeon HD 7970 Review - TechSpot Reviews
AMD Radeon HD 7970 review

Also HD7950 is coming soon


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 29, 2011)

I got the value from amd site


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ acc to them :



> 500W (or greater) power supply with one 150W 8-pin PCI Express power connector and one 75W 6-pin PCI Express power connector recommended.



now if the pci-e x16 slot can provide 75w then the gpu can ( in theory ) consume upto 300w but in most reviews it's not that high - so my guess is HD7970 has TDP of 210-250w ( max TDP ) but we can say that for sure after any official data only


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 21, 2012)

update with 79xx & 78xx TDPs


----------



## nik911 (Mar 21, 2012)

pls update the tpd for 7750 and 7770 also


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 21, 2012)

nice effort ..


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

Hd7770 tdp = 80w
hd7750 tdp = 55w


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 22, 2012)

update with 77xx


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2012)

^^ HD7870 is on the list with both 190W and 150W TDP - the latter one should be HD7850


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

nice list but i think old & discontinued GPU can be removed.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

Add this 

Nvidia GTX 680 TDP = 195 W


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 24, 2012)

Added tdps for GTX 690,670,640


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

HD 7970 x2 TDP = 525w


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

I overlooked this thread all the time. 
@avinandan012: very good work. It is very useful for quick reference. 
This thread should be made a sticky thread.


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 25, 2012)

i got this 



Spoiler



*i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r627/fz8975/1123-1.png


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 9, 2012)

tables are formatted to be viwed in new forum


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2012)

HD7970 x2 = 525w

and GTX 660 Ti TDP = 150W


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 9, 2012)

^ added


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 5, 2012)

update with GTX 660 & 650


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

GT 610 : 29w
GT 620 : 49w
GT 630 : 65w


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 20, 2013)

Update with

650Ti Boost 1GB & 2GB
Normal 650Ti
GTX Titan
7790


----------



## ZTR (Apr 21, 2013)

Also add 7990 375W


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2013)

instead of mentioning HD 7870 for two time edit the 190W TDP HD7870 as HD 7870 Tahiti LE = 185W TDP.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 21, 2013)

^ done


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2013)

The TDP of Tahiti LE is 185W not 190W.


----------

